# Best Recurve Bow for under $400?



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

What's the best recurve bow that I can buy for under $400? I know it varies by archer, I'm just asking for opinions. I'd be using it for hunting large game (deer/elk). Looking for 60 lbs, 28-29 inch draw.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you shot a 60# recurve?


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

I've shot a Bear Super Kodiak at 50#. I know that is a lot of draw weight to hold at full draw, but I think that I can manage with practice.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Used -


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

Bear kodiak hunters are some pretty smooth shooting bows.... probably one of the better bear bows. You can usually pick one up for around $250-300 or less around here. There were some for sale by a guy who had like 4-6 bear bows for sale on here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

SPARTAN_HIPPO said:


> I've shot a Bear Super Kodiak at 50#. I know that is a lot of draw weight to hold at full draw, but I think that I can manage with practice.


So what you are saying is that you are new to traditional then? Take the advice that's about to come about being overbowed. You should strongly consider starting out at 30-35 pounds to develop good form and consistency. Just because you can draw 50 doesn't mean you should start that heavy. Trust me when I tell you that it's a huge mistake to try to jump in at that heavy of a weight. As far as bows go I would highly recommend an ILF rig. You can start with light weight and then move up to heavy limbs once you develop your form. Cheap limbs are always coming up in the classifieds. Try calling Lancaster archery or Three Rivers Archery, two great places to deal with that will set you up right from the start.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Yooper-travler said:


> So what you are saying is that you are new to traditional then? Take the advice that's about to come about being overbowed. You should strongly consider starting out at 30-35 pounds to develop good form and consistency. Just because you can draw 50 doesn't mean you should start that heavy. Trust me when I tell you that it's a huge mistake to try to jump in at that heavy of a weight. As far as bows go I would highly recommend an ILF rig. You can start with light weight and then move up to heavy limbs once you develop your form. Cheap limbs are always coming up in the classifieds. Try calling Lancaster archery or Three Rivers Archery, two great places to deal with that will set you up right from the start.


agreed. I made that same mistake and am still trying to learn to shoot correctly 17 years later. get one around 35 lbs and learn how to shoot a stick. then work your way up.


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

No. I'm not new to traditional. I used to go hunting with a 40-45 lb recurve (can't remember which one, sold it) when I was 16. I'm 21 now and am a lot stronger. I'll be sure to try shooting a 60# before I buy one though.


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

And maybe I should start lower. I just want to get my money's worth and not have to buy another in the near future.


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess that I could try an ILF setup though. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, buy an ILF riser with a pair of used limbs in the 30-35# range. You won't lose much money if any when it's time to move up in poundage and sell them.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

SPARTAN_HIPPO said:


> And maybe I should start lower. I just want to get my money's worth and not have to buy another in the near future.


Starting light and working up is infinately cheaper than trying to buy your way out of bad form habits. 

KPC


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

GEREP said:


> Starting light and working up is infinately cheaper than trying to buy your way out of bad form habits.
> 
> KPC


If time is money, I lost a fortune.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Sauk Mountain said:


> If time is money, I lost a fortune.



A lot of us have. Unfortunately, some things can't be repaired...regardless of how much you spend. 

KPC


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

GEREP said:


> A lot of us have. Unfortunately, some things can't be repaired...regardless of how much you spend.
> 
> KPC


I often wonder how good I would be if I knew then what I know now.


----------



## WoodsmanRyan (Jul 1, 2016)

Going the ILF route, I'd also recommend spending more on getting a nice riser than on the limbs. Sebastian Flute Axiom limbs are around $90 and you most likely won't be able to take advantage of what a $700 set of limbs gives over the Axioms.

For the riser, are you looking for metal or wood? There are probably more options with metal, and the used market would open you up to a lot of possibilities.


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

I really don't know a whole lot about recurves. I'm open to trying metal or wood. The Bear Super Kodiak is the nicest feeling one I've shot, but it doesn't have ILF limbs. Does anyone have experience with the Samick Sage?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

You can get a nice Warfed riser for about $100...then use the $300 left over for the best used ILF limbs money can buy off the classifieds.

Used Uukha's on a Warf.

You'll not buy a better bow for $400.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

SPARTAN_HIPPO said:


> I really don't know a whole lot about recurves. I'm open to trying metal or wood. The Bear Super Kodiak is the nicest feeling one I've shot, but it doesn't have ILF limbs. Does anyone have experience with the Samick Sage?


I bought one for my son awhile ago. It was ok. if "feel" or "grip" worries you the Trad Tech titan (metal) has different grips, so you can see what you like. Their pinnacle (older wood) has a nice feel to the riser. They also sell a trident (new wood) for about 275.00. I would recommend any of those over a sage as they are ILF.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

SPARTAN_HIPPO said:


> And maybe I should start lower. I just want to get my money's worth and not have to buy another in the near future.


Very common mistake. Most folks who buy too heavy have to buy a lighter bow later anyway. However, depending on your local game laws a 35-45# bow will get you started shooting AND hunting, and will kill a deer as dead as a 100# bow. Trick is getting good enough to hit them in the right spot, first.


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the sage it's fine to learn on but if I had to do it again I would go the ilf route or a warf . I have a trident on order , wanna buy a sage riser and 3 sets of limbs .40-45-50 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

Ok, thanks


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

kegan said:


> Very common mistake. Most folks who buy too heavy have to buy a lighter bow later anyway. However, depending on your local game laws a 35-45# bow will get you started shooting AND hunting, and will kill a deer as dead as a 100# bow. Trick is getting good enough to hit them in the right spot, first.


Thanks for the advice. If I shoot a 70# compound, what's generally considered a good draw weight for recurve anyways? I'm sure this has been asked before, just looking for another opinion. I can easily pull back a 50# recurve but I don't know how long I could actually hold it if I needed to in a hunting situation.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

SPARTAN_HIPPO said:


> Thanks for the advice. If I shoot a 70# compound, what's generally considered a good draw weight for recurve anyways? I'm sure this has been asked before, just looking for another opinion. I can easily pull back a 50# recurve but I don't know how long I could actually hold it if I needed to in a hunting situation.


Most of the folks I've met who come from compounds can handle around 60% of their peak comfortable weight (so about 40# when coming from 70#). Your draw should wind up about half an inch longer than your compound because there's no release or D-loop, if your compound was properly set up, so keep that in mind if you don't draw 28".


----------



## SPARTAN_HIPPO (Jan 15, 2017)

Alright thanks. Yeah I draw 28 on compound so I figured I'd be up to 29 on recurve.


----------



## ledes (May 31, 2015)

The Omega ones are very good and affordable.
I'm selling one, let me know if you are interested


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Agree with Ledes. If Your not limited to just recurves. Should give Omega a thought. Awesome bows with a lifetime warranty!


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

This fall I killed a 1000 pound elk (I didn't think they got that big - was told by a local) with a 50 pound bow at 29 inches. I also killed a moose with that same bow. You can make a lot work for you if you know your equipment and ARCHERY.

Let me ask you a question, would you be satisfied with 20 yard accuracy? If so, your bow is ok, but this site is not. You're better off at the LW. I'm not criticizing the LW, but they have a ton of snap/instinctive, I've done it for 30 years type guys. Their stuff was ok 30 years ago, but today we have a lot more open to us - like the suggested ILF. There's also very good shooters there, but from what I see on threads it's 50/50. Asbel vs Jenkins.

Soooooooo, if you want to extend your range beyond the 20 yd thing you're at the right place (and TT). It's winter, watch the classifieds for used. You can get a heck of a ILF bow for 400 bucks. A warf might be the way to go. NOT SURE. Ask, that's what this site is for. My advise is get a better riser now along with 30-35 pound limbs. You can get something heavier in fall. It's all been said above.

BUT here's something that you probably won't do, but it would shorten the learning curve more than anything mentioned BY A LOT. Get a certified coach.

Bowmania


----------



## Sola gratia (Jan 8, 2017)

Alternative Sporting Services from England has SF Axiom Plus ILF limbs for $82 shipped. For the dollar they are hard to beat. 

For an excellent hunting limb they have Uukha XO Evo2 limbs for $257.

Longer draw lengths usually do better with long limbs known as creating a 70" bow on a typical 25" riser. So the Long's are sometimes referred to as 70". The limbs come in 66", 68" and 70" normally which refers respectfully as short, medium and long.

Risers should be chosen by length. Target risers are usually metal or composite and normally range from 27"- 23". Hunting risers can also be metal but most traditionalist prefer wood and they range from 13"-19" normally.

Samick Sage recurve is an excellent starter bow because you can always sell it for minimal loss once you become comfortable with trad shooting (it is different from shooting compounds). 

Any decent rig will do. Individual coaching could save you big bucks on buying and selling bows and components in attempt in finding something that will shoot well for you.

Good luck buddy-

Doug


----------



## Vahti (Dec 25, 2019)

I draw 35# on my recurve. Every 5 pounds seems a big change. Ya I can pull a lot more but in 35 it keeps my form good and strong enough to rep for my 70# compound. I guess its ust kinda my exercise stick for repetition.


----------



## Potatoe (Oct 21, 2019)

This thread is almost 3yrs old


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Check out October Mountain Products Night Ridge bow with light ILF limbs. You can always get a set of heavier limbs when you get comfortable with lighter limbs. Highly recommend the OMP riser for starting out without much investment.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Potatoe said:


> This thread is almost 3yrs old


Yep


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Potatoe said:


> This thread is almost 3yrs old


Well, everybody says use the search function.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ardbeg (Dec 22, 2019)

Maybe OP will return and say what he ended up with and how far out of budget he went :wink:


----------

